# scolopendra laeta E



## richoman3 (Dec 12, 2013)

just a couple pics of a Scolopendra laeta E .. both from western australia



Scolopendra laeta E by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Scolopendra laeta by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Scolopendra laeta by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Greenjewls (Dec 12, 2013)

Beauties! thanks for posting


----------



## Spepper (Dec 12, 2013)

Beautful!  I love the contrasting red and black on the first one!


----------



## Red Dragon (Dec 18, 2013)

Beautful! Amazing color~


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I missed those pics, interesting.  Just another example not to depend on colors with some species.  But you can also get familiar with the color variations within species so I guess from that perspective it can be pretty reliable, it at least has ID value to a degree.


----------



## Scolopendras (Dec 19, 2013)

Omg i want one so bad. Amazing pede


----------

